# MK3 TT Wiper Service Position?



## t-mcp (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm looking to change the wipers on my MK3 TT and don't know how to get them in to the service position. I don't have access to my owners manual at the moment. Can someone give me a step by step guide or some pictures from the manual.

Many thanks


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

t-mcp said:


> I'm looking to change the wipers on my MK3 TT and don't know how to get them in to the service position. I don't have access to my owners manual at the moment. Can someone give me a step by step guide or some pictures from the manual.
> 
> Many thanks


If it's the same as the Mk2 you turn off the ignition then either pull forward the wiper or turn it to the on position. It was one of those and they move to the service position.

Give that a shot?


----------



## t-mcp (Nov 10, 2015)

Just tried and it didn't work. Is there an option to do it through the display?

Thanks


----------



## t-mcp (Nov 10, 2015)

I just looked up the MK2 method and it showed using the screen between the speedometer and rev counter. I assume there's a similar option for the MK3. Its probably really easy but I can't find it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

turn off the car and don't go out, push and keep down the wiper lever and here the service position.
there is a mmi menu via vag for this operation but actually doesn't work...


----------



## t-mcp (Nov 10, 2015)

Still not working with the wiper lever. Where is it in the MMI?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You need tu push down until its end..is the only way so it has to works!! Tried two days ago..It's also explained on the manual!

Via vag can be activated the service setting but I tried and it doesn't work..I'm working on it


----------



## t-mcp (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok thanks got it now. 
So can it not be done through the virtual cockpit?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm trying to activate because it was on the mk2, so it has to work also here..


----------

